
Appengine-jruby: Google App Engine API Wrappers and Tools for JRuby - r11t
http://code.google.com/p/appengine-jruby/
======
tlrobinson
Here's one for JavaScript: <http://appenginejs.org/>

------
mark_l_watson
I have done some JRuby + Sinatra coding for AppEngine in the last 6 months,
but I keep running into problems that I simply don't have when I use Java. I
worked through the linked article several days ago and hit errors (at least on
my dev system) near the end. I started converting an app to JRuby + Sinatra
several months ago, and things were mostly working, but I ran into enough
problems to postpone the project. I can be patient.

That said, I expect the JRuby support to keep getting better, and I hope that
soon I can mostly switch to JRuby.

